# Socks! Thick or thin?



## blondieyo

Hey guys, just wondering what your personal preference is on this issue.
Do your feet get cold with thin socks? Do your feet overheat with thick socks? I don't like riding with thick socks that slip around and don't stay in one place so I was wondering if there are any really good, not ridiculously expensive, simple alternatives for riding socks that are a thinner and tighter.
Basically let's just hear anything and everything about what you look for in riding socks!


----------



## NWBoarder

I'm all about the thinner socks. I don't buy name brand though, just the cheap-o shop socks from my local boardshop. They're so warm and cozy though, and cost about half of what an expensive name brand would run me.


----------



## Riley212

I have poor extremity circulation, on top of that my feet sweat so much in any shoe that they get wet and get even colder. 
then i tried these:
smartwool phd medium snowboard socks. 

They are not to thick or thin, super soft, my feet dont sweat near as much in them and never get cold even down to below 10. 

i've had 2 pairs for 2 seasons now and they will probably go at least one more. 

They cost a pretty penny at 20 bucks a pair but its worth every bit of that, as i use them for hiking and motorcycling as well

They are pretty much the perfect sock.


----------



## blondieyo

NWBoarder28 said:


> I'm all about the thinner socks. I don't buy name brand though, just the cheap-o shop socks from my local boardshop. They're so warm and cozy though, and cost about half of what an expensive name brand would run me.


Have you tried expensive ones? Interested to see if it's really worth forking out $20+ for a pair of socks.


----------



## snowklinger

+1 on smartwools, worth every penny (and i aint wealthy). have paid between $8-15 a pair, u can often find ugly ones(my favs) on closeouts.


----------



## judoant

Smartwool!! Worth the $$. Medium weight. I have had Dakine heavy socks and I sweat too much. Thin Burton and toes got cold. Medium smartwool is perfect for me.


----------



## 604al

Use your sock to perfect your boot fit... if you're in regular socks (pretty much equivalent to thin or lightweight snowboard socks) and there's a little bit of room in your boot, then go midweight or heavy so everything's perfect, and vice-versa.


----------



## Tarzanman

snowklinger said:


> +1 on smartwools, worth every penny (and i aint wealthy). have paid between $8-15 a pair, u can often find ugly ones(my favs) on closeouts.


Is the difference between smartwools and other synthetics really *that* huge? I don't have a problem with my current socks... how would the smartwools compare to regular middleweight polyester or something?


----------



## judoant

they seem to keep me dryer


----------



## FacePlant4Free

604al said:


> Use your sock to perfect your boot fit... if you're in regular socks (pretty much equivalent to thin or lightweight snowboard socks) and there's a little bit of room in your boot, then go midweight or heavy so everything's perfect, and vice-versa.


exactly what i do:thumbsup: I have a few pairs of the more expensive ones and i just like how much padding they have in them. plus they seem like they might last longer.


----------



## pawel

I use the thicker ones because of the padding and some of them even have gel sole, which makes it even nicer.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

i just wear normal socks. i don't usually sweat TOO much, and i've never had any problems (with sweat freezing or anything) so i've never seen the point in spending 20 bucks on a pair; they're just socks.


----------



## bobthegood

Ice Armor socks. 85% merino, 15% stretchy. Comfy warm, medium thick. Fit really nice in a packed out boot. @ $16.99, not a bad buy:
Gander Mountain® > Clam IceArmor Socks - Footwear > Socks & Accessories > Socks :


----------



## snowklinger

Tarzanman said:


> Is the difference between smartwools and other synthetics really *that* huge? I don't have a problem with my current socks... how would the smartwools compare to regular middleweight polyester or something?


i think there's a difference. not only is the material superior, but as soon as you put them on you will see how they are "built" for every part of your body they touch. they aren't your g'ma's knitted wool tube sock.

i feel they actually make whatever i'm wearing (hiking, skate shoes, sb boots) fit better.


----------

